# iPad sim card???



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Can anyone advise if the sim cards for iPad 2 and 3 are easily available and can you get them on payg or just contract??


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I assume they are microsims? Should be easy to find, just pop into an MTN shop, they also tailor around your data needs.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an iPad 2, I've never needed to put a microsim into it yet , as there are so many free wifi spots around Pafos. Just take your pad with you and log in to each different cafe and restaurant , then you will lots of saved locations. A cheaper option than the new iPad , is to buy an iTouch , it looks like the iPhone and costs about €150. We have 3of these in the family and have been great. My daughter has the latest model , it's superb. Buy on line from Amazon. 
A friend brought his iPad over last month and bought a local sim for it here. He said it worked very well , without any problem.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes they are micro sims. I just wanted to make sure I can get something like payg with a Cypriot network.
Thanks zim


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks sjg-uk for sure ill be using the free wifi wherever possible but I'll most likely be living in the sticks as it were so will need some sort of Internet. I already have the 3rd generation iPad and will be getting an iPhone 4s to replace my iPhone 4, it's mainly for my business that I'll require it and I won't be a heavy user thanks again for your help,


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

My home Internet provider is Cytanet, I think they have microsim packages. Their main office is up the hill by Police station. I also found an independent phone store that will cut a sim down to size and they sell monthly pay as you go. I think it was about 25 euros per month , plus 20 for the sim card.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

I can confirm microsims are now widely available on the island.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thankyou my friend, I don't need to worry then.


----------

